# MY NEW VIVS BUILT BY VOLLY (Wirral Vivz)



## Odinn (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

wow, they look great!

do you mind telling how much first viv was? the one with the aboreal?


----------



## Odinn (Feb 7, 2011)

£195:no1::no1:


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Lee,

they look smart all set up mate - glad you're happy ( i want one like the T.V. stand - might have to pinch that design from you, lol ).

Cheers again mate,
Volly


----------



## Skorge (Apr 22, 2011)

They look really smart! Good taste!


----------



## Nick_Callear (Jun 22, 2011)

both really nice looking vivs you got there.
I relly like the TV unit one but unable to have one as im still rocking the old tuby style tv.

Volly do you make corner vivs if you do give us a shout mate


----------



## Milburn (May 2, 2011)

Odinn said:


> image
> 
> image


Lmao propa look at first viv right at the top near vent. i will find a way.out lololol


----------



## Odinn (Feb 7, 2011)

:gasp::gasp: The great escape :lol2::lol2:


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi All,

Just to let people know as I have had loads of PM's about the TV Unit / Viv - it was £125.

54x18x18 viv, plus extra storage for DVD player, Sky Box, Xbox e.t.c., fully sealed with a solid back.

Cheers


----------

